# Retailers No Longer Carrying DVR's!!



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

I just got back from Best Buy...found out that they no longer carry Directv dvr's, just their remotes. I checked their website and they're gone!! I checked SAMS club site and same thing. Have you heard anything about this? He said this just happened this past week. I used to be able to get my "free upgrade" by going there and getting the dvr I want and then D* credited my account but now who knows what?! I may have to wait a real long time for the hr24 when it becomes available nationally Any info would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Really have no idea about BB, but online retailers solidsignal & weaknees will likely have them. It's been said that D* is working on a way to specifically order the HX24 model, but I wouldn't hold my breath...


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm wondering if that would be a result of the many complaints of people who "Buy" their boxes from a retailer and then find out they just paid a upfront lease fee. I'm thinking it could also be the switch over to the H24/HR24 boxes. Either way, interesting to know, I haven't checked my local stores in a bit, but will the next time I am in!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Actually, I don't know what the answer is myself, but another possibility is that the "old" inventory is drying up just in time for new inventory to be arriving. Maybe the 24's will be more plentiful that we anticipate.

Again, this is just an alternate theory .. I haven't heard anything one way or the the other.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

My local BestBuys still have HR22's in stock


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

I seem to remember receivers drying up at retailers a few years back for a month or two. There were all kinds of conspiracy theories then...including employees at the stores stating that they would no longer be available.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I've read more than once that D* would be pulling them out of retail. All this is fine if we can still choose the one we want off a website. I hate D*'s BS way of not being able to send you the model you want. It's so easy to call Dish, pay $199 and get the EXACT model youd like.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

Matman said:


> I'm wondering if that would be a result of the many complaints of people who "Buy" their boxes from a retailer and then find out they just paid a upfront lease fee.


I was just about to post about this. I went to Best Buy over lunch and asked about the HR24. The person I spoke to said they would not be getting them, specifically because of the lease/buying confusion. I got the impression that once the current stock of receivers was gone, that was it. :nono2:


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I can't blame em. I bought a HR from BBuy 1.5 yrs ago, and it was vague on knowing you were leasing. Someone not informed would feel scammed and be pissed.


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

I'm sure some people bring home a DVR to replace a standard receiver, hook it up with one satellite wire, then call DIRECTV and say - Why can't I record 2 things at once ? When the CSR tells them they need 2 lines coming into the DVR the person probably has a fit and says - NO ONE AT THE STORE TOLD ME THAT !!  When the CSR tells them it'll cost $50 to have someone come out and run a second line and they can't schedule an appointment for a week they have another fit. The next problem is when the CSR tells the person they have to pay a monthly DVR fee.

Some people probably get an HD receiver or HD DVR from Best Buy and can't figure out why they aren't getting HD channels with their 18 inch dish.
WHAT??!! I need a new dish!!! The football game starts in 10 minutes!!! Can you get an installer out here to put up a new dish before the game starts ? I've got 20 people over at my house right now to watch the superbowl in HD !!


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> I can't blame em. I bought a HR from BBuy 1.5 yrs ago, and it was vague on knowing you were leasing. Someone not informed would feel scammed and be pissed.


With the large stickers on the box that said "LEASE" and the receipt that said "LEASE"?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Hopefully they're just clearing out the old, and awaiting the new H24's and HR24's.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

raoul5788 said:


> With the large stickers on the box that said "LEASE" and the receipt that said "LEASE"?


Was not always so obvious. There was a big stink after it all first started happening.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

It could also be that DirecTV just doesn't have enough HR24's to supply their expected demand (due to a push on MRV) and the inventory needed for the retail stores. This might translate to "we can't supply you with them *yet*" to BB corporate buyers. Then by the time the word gets down to the store level, it is just "we won't be carrying them".

Afterall, if they haven't pulled the plug on the retail chain in all these years of lease/buy confusion, why would DirecTV do so now?


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> Was not always so obvious. There was a big stink after it all first started happening.


Correct, but elwaylite was talking about 1.5 years ago, not at the beginning of the lease program.


----------



## futureformercsr (Apr 22, 2010)

DogLover said:


> It could also be that DirecTV just doesn't have enough HR24's to supply their expected demand (due to a push on MRV) and the inventory needed for the retail stores.


Since the MRV will require professional install, I wouldn't imagine that we will see many h(r)24 models available in stores. Nor the required components for doing DECA self install.

Most a pity, I don't like having installers at my place.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

NOT....was in best buy yesterday....8 HD dvrs ($199) & 6 SD receivers ($99).


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Just cuz they are in there now, does not mean they will be. You cannot get them online.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

elwaylite said:


> I've read more than once that D* would be pulling them out of retail. All this is fine if we can still choose the one we want off a website. I hate D*'s BS way of not being able to send you the model you want. It's so easy to call Dish, pay $199 and get the EXACT model youd like.


That's the case sometimes, but increasingly not so much:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=175248

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=175935


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

raoul5788 said:


> With the large stickers on the box that said "LEASE" and the receipt that said "LEASE"?


If you look, it is there, but how many other products do you go to Best Buy, give them $200 and the product is not really yours? The lease just does not fit some people's idea of the transaction, so they do not "see" it.

Plus, many people that walk this earth are stupid. Wal Mart stopped carrying widescreen letterboxed DVDs for a while because too many of their customers "just want the picture to fill the screen" and returned them. Even though the boxes were clearly marked "Widescreen" right across the top of the DVD case and they would say widescreen and letterbox in several places.

They just got tired of dealing with it, since returns cost a retailer money, even if the people do not read what they are buying. They could choose to not take them back, but there is a cost associated with that also.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

Lee L said:


> If you look, it is there, but how many other products do you go to Best Buy, give them $200 and the product is not really yours? The lease just does not fit some people's idea of the transaction, so they do not "see" it.
> 
> Plus, many people that walk this earth are stupid. Wal Mart stopped carrying widescreen letterboxed DVDs for a while because too many of their customers "just want the picture to fill the screen" and returned them. Even though the boxes were clearly marked "Widescreen" right across the top of the DVD case and they would say widescreen and letterbox in several places.
> 
> They just got tired of dealing with it, since returns cost a retailer money, even if the people do not read what they are buying. They could choose to not take them back, but there is a cost associated with that also.


That's pretty sad!


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

elwaylite said:


> Just cuz they are in there now, does not mean they will be. You cannot get them online.


If they are no longer carrying it that means there are 0 in the store now which is not correct.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

You can still get an HR23 and HR21 Pro at Solid Signal. I just checked. None of the discontinued HR series DVRs are available.

I agree that retail sales can be confusing to the customer, even with big LEASE stickers on the boxes. If DirecTV is going away from retail consumer electronics stores, I can see where that would be a smart decision. Let dedicated satellite retail sales/installation companies stock them, like my installer in Tomah, Wisconsin, Dean's Satellite, and knowledgeable online operations, like Solid Signal. Best Buy is simply not staffed with people trained well enough to handle sales like this.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> *Retailers No Longer Carrying DVR's!!*


 The end is near!!


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

How can you find a local dealer that you may could get an HR24 from?


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

Carl Spock said:


> You can still get an HR23 and HR21 Pro at Solid Signal. I just checked. None of the discontinued HR series DVRs are available.
> 
> I agree that retail sales can be confusing to the customer, even with big LEASE stickers on the boxes. If DirecTV is going away from retail consumer electronics stores, I can see where that would be a smart decision. Let dedicated satellite retail sales/installation companies stock them, like my installer in Tomah, Wisconsin, Dean's Satellite, and knowledgeable online operations, like Solid Signal. Best Buy is simply not staffed with people trained well enough to handle sales like this.


Regular HD boxes (NON DVR) are also *not *available for choosing from best buy website anymore...guess i cannot be tempted to goto the store and get a 2nd box, thus be locked into a contract again when the new HD channels (and future HD's)light up. They're loss i'll stick to my 1 HD non dvr box..


----------



## 2dogz (Jun 14, 2008)

elwaylite said:


> How can you find a local dealer that you may could get an HR24 from?


Short answer: You can't.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

My local Costco had 13 HR22s in the display today.


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

johns70 said:


> I'm sure some people bring home a DVR to replace a standard receiver, hook it up with one satellite wire, then call DIRECTV and say - Why can't I record 2 things at once ? When the CSR tells them they need 2 lines coming into the DVR the person probably has a fit and says - NO ONE AT THE STORE TOLD ME THAT !!  When the CSR tells them it'll cost $50 to have someone come out and run a second line and they can't schedule an appointment for a week they have another fit. The next problem is when the CSR tells the person they have to pay a monthly DVR fee.
> 
> Some people probably get an HD receiver or HD DVR from Best Buy and can't figure out why they aren't getting HD channels with their 18 inch dish.
> WHAT??!! I need a new dish!!! The football game starts in 10 minutes!!! Can you get an installer out here to put up a new dish before the game starts ? I've got 20 people over at my house right now to watch the superbowl in HD !!


omg, this is so funny, sounds exactly like the conversations I would have with these types of customers all the time


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Actually, I don't know what the answer is myself, but another possibility is that the "old" inventory is drying up just in time for new inventory to be arriving. Maybe the 24's will be more plentiful that we anticipate.
> 
> Again, this is just an alternate theory .. I haven't heard anything one way or the the other.


Since we haven;t heard anything to say DIrectv is changing their selling strategies, I think your right.. It is very smart for them to dry up their old inventory in stores before new inventory shows up.. Companies don;t need all machines at the same cost of new ones....


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I never thought retail stores should be selling receivers anyway. Since the person that is doing the buying STILL doesn't actually own the receiver! I think if you go to a retail store and buy something it should be yours to own!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dcowboy7 said:


> If they are no longer carrying it that means there are 0 in the store now which is not correct.


No, it means they are no longer getting any more. There will always be some stores that still have inventory they need to get rid of after the decision to stop carrying something has been made.

Several years ago, I bought a TiVo at KMart about 9 months after they had stopped carrying them. It doesn't mean they were still carrying them. It just meant that his particular KMart still had one in stock.


----------



## triplejjj (May 7, 2010)

I have an hr 20-700 which is about four years old that is having issues called D that told me they would replace it with what ever they send me. I asked for an hr24 and was told buy a person from the retention department today to go to Best Buy and buy an hr24 and they would credit my account with a new two year contract for my 14 years as a loyal customer. long story short went to Best Buy today and was told they will no longer being selling D equipment that D is pulling the products from all retailers. Is D still using hr20-700 or not the person at Best Buy told me anything older than an hr21 will not get all HD channels available. NEED HELP on this info


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

triplejjj said:


> I have an hr 20-700 which is about four years old that is having issues called D that told me they would replace it with what ever they send me. I asked for an hr24 and was told buy a person from the retention department today to go to Best Buy and buy an hr24 and they would credit my account with a new two year contract for my 14 years as a loyal customer. long story short went to Best Buy today and was told they will no longer being selling D equipment that D is pulling the products from all retailers. Is D still using hr20-700 or not the person at Best Buy told me anything older than an hr21 will not get all HD channels available. NEED HELP on this info


All the HR2x systems will get all the HD channels. Best Buy strikes again.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

SolidSignal.com has the HR24 for sale.
The HR20's are no longer made, but still being sent out as refurbs by DirecTv.
The HR20 WILL get all the HD channels all the rest of them get.


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> Really have no idea about BB, but online retailers solidsignal & weaknees will likely have them. It's been said that D* is working on a way to specifically order the HX24 model, but I wouldn't hold my breath...


Solid Signal replied to me telling me that the HR24 is in stock. I may order from them on Sunday. D* is crediting me back the $200 within the year so it will be free to me. Do you know how reputable they are? I am surprised they have them since they're still being tested and no word that they've gone National yet. Please tell me what you know about them, thanks for your input!!


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

If people thought about it for a second, they would realize that it is actually better to lease rather than own. If the dvr breaks down, they will send you a new one free however if you own it you're pretty much SOL. Also, a hd dvr costs a lot more than $200 if you were to actually own the device but no one realizes that too; such is life.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

somguy said:


> Solid Signal replied to me telling me that the HR24 is in stock. I may order from them on Sunday. D* is crediting me back the $200 within the year so it will be free to me. Do you know how reputable they are? I am surprised they have them since they're still being tested and no word that they've gone National yet. Please tell me what you know about them, thanks for your input!!


Solid Signal is great. A bit pricey on some stuff, but very good at being a merchant.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

somguy said:


> Solid Signal replied to me telling me that the HR24 is in stock. I may order from them on Sunday. D* is crediting me back the $200 within the year so it will be free to me. Do you know how reputable they are? I am surprised they have them since they're still being tested and no word that they've gone National yet. Please tell me what you know about them, thanks for your input!!


No prob, Solid Signal is a very reputable business so you shouldn't have any issues. BTW congrats on the $200 credit, very nice score!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

somguy said:


> Solid Signal replied to me telling me that the HR24 is in stock. I may order from them on Sunday. D* is crediting me back the $200 within the year so it will be free to me. Do you know how reputable they are? I am surprised they have them since they're still being tested and no word that they've gone National yet. Please tell me what you know about them, thanks for your input!!


The HR24-500 systems have been available in 4 test markets for several weeks from DIRECTV. The HR24-500 is no longer "being tested."


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I was at my local best buy today and they didnt have any directv dvrs but they did have the D*remote controls for sale.I talked to a salesperson and he said they were told to pull all the directv dvrs off the shelf yesterday,He said they didnt give him a reason as to why best buy did that.I guess we''ll just have to wait and see what transpires.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

somguy said:


> If people thought about it for a second, they would realize that it is actually better to lease rather than own. If the dvr breaks down, they will send you a new one free however if you own it you're pretty much SOL. Also, a hd dvr costs a lot more than $200 if you were to actually own the device but no one realizes that too; such is life.


Even though its leased, don't you still need the protection plan, or is that only for owned equipment?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Even though its leased, don't you still need the protection plan, or is that only for owned equipment?


Protection plan is for the dish, cables, multiswitches, etc. The leased receivers are covered without it. Im not even sure if it covers owned receivers/dvrs. I tried to find the specifics on the web site, and all I could come up with are generalized stuff.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Even though its leased, don't you still need the protection plan, or is that only for owned equipment?


If you have the Equipment Protection Plan, they'll replace a defective DVR/Receiver for free. Otherwise you just pay ~$20 for shipping.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> ...... Im not even sure if it covers owned receivers/dvrs..... .


Unless policy has changed recently or I was very lucky it does. I received an owned for owned replacement at no charge with the PP in early Dec 09.


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

Even without the protection plan they'll still replace an owned receiver that went bad for $20. They don't say - You're SOL and hang up on you.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

johns70 said:


> Even without the protection plan they'll still replace an owned receiver that went bad for $20. They don't say - You're SOL and hang up on you.


Very true, but you won't own the relacement. Also it seems like many are not having to pay the $20 shipping even without the PP.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

Dolly said:


> I never thought retail stores should be selling receivers anyway. Since the person that is doing the buying STILL doesn't actually own the receiver! I think if you go to a retail store and buy something it should be yours to own!


I couldn't disagree with you more!

It's the only way of being guaranteed which receiver model you'll get.

I wanted a Receiver/DVR with a larger hard drive - I was told on more than one occasion that if I ordered from Direct the only criteria concerning which model would be sent to me were: HD or SD and with DVR or without DVR.

The suggestion from CSRs was to order from Direct and if I got the wrong one - just refuse it - have it sent back - and continue doing this until I was shipped the one I wanted!

It's so much easier and faster to get the model I want - and it's brand new!


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

drpjr said:


> Very true, but you won't own the relacement. Also it seems like many are not having to pay the $20 shipping even without the PP.


Not quite sure what the point trying to be made is but I have had 3 owned DVR's replaced with units that are owned through the protection plan. The last one was replaced just about 38 days ago - the unit is flagged as owned. If they replace with out the PP then I suspec they will be leased units


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> Not quite sure what the point trying to be made is but I have had 3 owned DVR's replaced with units that are owned through the protection plan. The last one was replaced just about 38 days ago - the unit is flagged as owned. If they replace with out the PP then I suspec they will be leased units


The point is that if you own a receiver and want it replaced with an owned receiver at low/no cost, you have to have the PP. If you own a receiver and it dies out of warranty, you have these choices:

- Go without service.
- Buy another owned receiver at the best price you can find.
- Pay $20 for shipping and accept a leased receiver and 2 year commitment for the replacement.

Many people don't care if their receivers are owned or leased, or if they have a commitment, because they aren't going anywhere. But for others, it is VERY important that their receivers maintained their "owned" status, even if they die and have to be replaced, so those folks really need to subscribe to the PP.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

So what if I "buy" an HR24-500 from Solidsignal and then 6 months from now it craps out...will it be replaced with another HR24 or not necessarily? I would get an HR24 to REPLACE another box so I'm wanted the HR24 specifically...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

pdawg17 said:


> So what if I "buy" an HR24-500 from Solidsignal and then 6 months from now it craps out...will it be replaced with another HR24 or not necessarily? I would get an HR24 to REPLACE another box so I'm wanted the HR24 specifically...


You'd get whatever they have. You *might* get lucky and get a CSR to let you buy your replacement and get a $200 credit.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's my hope that very soon there will be a flag on your account that says HR24s will be replaced with other HR24s. I've been told that there will be.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

H24s too?


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> Not quite sure what the point trying to be made is but I have had 3 owned DVR's replaced with units that are owned through the protection plan. The last one was replaced just about 38 days ago - the unit is flagged as owned. If they replace with out the PP then I suspec they will be leased units


That is exactly the point. Good to hear the policy has not changed.


BattleZone said:


> The point is that if you own a receiver and want it replaced with an owned receiver at low/no cost, you have to have the PP. If you own a receiver and it dies out of warranty, you have these choices:
> 
> - Go without service.
> - Buy another owned receiver at the best price you can find.
> ...


A big +1. Clearly stated and straight to the point.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's my hope that very soon there will be a flag on your account that says HR24s will be replaced with other HR24s. I've been told that there will be.


I would think with MRV that they would have to be able to flag DECA compatible receivers. Otherwise, you send someone who has MRV a non-DECA receiver, then you have to either send them an adapter or roll a truck.

My guess will be that they are not flagged as 24's, but DECA compatible, so when the next model comes out, it they won't need a new flag.


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

As a DirecTV authorized retailer, we can sell DVR receivers. HR-23 is what we have in stock now and we will check with supplier on HR24. As soon as HR-24 is available, we will post it on our website for sale.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

sadoun said:


> As a DirecTV authorized retailer, we can sell DVR receivers. HR-23 is what we have in stock now and we will check with supplier on HR24. As soon as HR-24 is available, we will post it on our website for sale.


"Sell" as in the buyer owns it, or "sell" as in buyer now has a leased box with DirecTV that DirecTV owns?


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

The buyer owns it. All Prices listed on our website are buy to own, not lease.

It used to be lease only, but that has changed a few months ago.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

pdawg17 said:


> So what if I "buy" an HR24-500 from Solidsignal and then 6 months from now it craps out...will it be replaced with another HR24 or not necessarily? I would get an HR24 to REPLACE another box so I'm wanted the HR24 specifically...


I know many here have said DirecTV will supposedly treat HR24s differently in the lease pool, but until we have evidence this is indeed so, we really don't know what they will do. Time will tell.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

sadoun said:


> The buyer owns it. All Prices listed on our website are buy to own, not lease.
> 
> It used to be lease only, but that has changed a few months ago.


I'm fairly certain you are incorrect on this and you may want to look into it more, or update your website. Your website states that the receivers require a 24 month commitment, and as soon as you open it you have to deal with D* for any issues. The costs are also $200 for HD-DVR and $100 for HD receiver. That means these are leased receivers. If it were to be an owned receiver the cost would be much higher.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Beerstalker said:


> I'm fairly certain you are incorrect on this and you may want to look into it more, or update your website. Your website states that the receivers require a 24 month commitment, and as soon as you open it you have to deal with D* for any issues. The costs are also $200 for HD-DVR and $100 for HD receiver. That means these are leased receivers. If it were to be an owned receiver the cost would be much higher.


Agreed.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

sadoun said:


> The buyer owns it. All Prices listed on our website are buy to own, not lease.
> 
> It used to be lease only, but that has changed a few months ago.


Please double check your facts as your website price for an HR23 is $199. This is definitely a lease price, and you're likely to get into hot water with customers if you actively advertise these as "owned."


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

^ Agreed with the posters above, sadoun. Those are the leased prices on your website, not the cash purchased prices.

In fact, what is the cash purchase price on the HR23 now-a-days? It used to be as high as $599 for an HR20, if I remember right.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

sadoun said:


> The buyer owns it. All Prices listed on our website are buy to own, not lease.
> 
> It used to be lease only, but that has changed a few months ago.


I sincerely, sincerely doubt this, at the prices you are listing.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I sincerely, sincerely doubt this, at the prices you are listing.


 +1


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Just checked the web site, it doesn't say one way or another if it is leased or owened. I think that should be stated in the terms. Looks like leased prices to me, plus the terms indicate mandatory monthly DTV receiver fees which indicates leased not owned.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

Anyone think DTV will ever offer the option to fully own a HD DVR or an HD Receiver to where you could still have their service without having to pay $5.00 a month for a receiver? I think they should have a choice of leasing or buying. I wonder how many more customers they would get with that model?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

CraigerCSM said:


> Anyone think DTV will ever offer the option to fully own a HD DVR or an HD Receiver to where you could still have their service without having to pay $5.00 a month for a receiver? I think they should have a choice of leasing or buying. I wonder how many more customers they would get with that model?


The $5 is really a programming mirror fee and isn't a receiver lease fee; I can't see them ever doing away with that. In fact it will likely go up in the future...


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

dsw2112 said:


> The $5 is really a programming mirror fee and isn't a receiver lease fee; I can't see them ever doing away with that.


Sorry I forgot that it is a mirroring fee. I think they would have even more subscribers if they got rid of the mirroring fee. However if they got rid of that I wonder if then they would add another fee calling it a DVR rental fee? Cable does that anyway and you are right I doubt cable would get rid of that also.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

They should call it a mirror fee, if they did people like me that are charged state lease tax wouldn't have to pay.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

sadoun said:


> As a DirecTV authorized retailer, we can sell DVR receivers. HR-23 is what we have in stock now and we will check with supplier on HR24. As soon as HR-24 is available, we will post it on our website for sale.


According to the website and in bold, red letters:


> DIRECTV® requires a 24 month commitment and all equipment leased (not purchased) must be returned to DIRECTV® if customer cancels service with DIRECTV®


Cheers,
Tom


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> According to the website and in bold, red letters:
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Good catch. I didn't see that when I checked out the website and wrote my post. 
So there ya have it, it is a leased.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

If there are retailers who are NOT clear about the lease status of the receivers they "sell", I could see DirecTV discontinuing to allow them to carry their receivers.

When I first looked into this thread, with the title it has, my initial thought was that the retailers were doing such a poor job of making the LEASE terms clear that DirecTV was pulling their receivers from retailers. It looks clear now that my assumption was wrong, but given the complaints being logged and/or lawsuits that are being brought over this, I can see some retailers being dropped to mitigate the problems - especially those that do a limited volume in relation to some of the bigger dealers.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

JLucPicard said:


> If there are retailers who are NOT clear about the lease status of the receivers they "sell", I could see DirecTV discontinuing to allow them to carry their receivers.


I agree that this should be the case. It goes back to the old sales adage of know your product.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

sadoun said:


> The buyer owns it. All Prices listed on our website are buy to own, not lease.
> 
> It used to be lease only, but that has changed a few months ago.


So you are saying I can buy the HR23 that you haver listed on your website for the price you list and Directv will flag as owned?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> The point is that if you own a receiver and want it replaced with an owned receiver at low/no cost, you have to have the PP. If you own a receiver and it dies out of warranty, you have these choices:
> 
> - Go without service.
> - Buy another owned receiver at the best price you can find.
> - Pay $20 for shipping and accept a leased receiver and 2 year commitment for the replacement.


Actually, regarding the last item there, we've been told that part of the policy has now changed. There have been reports that if you want an owned receiver replaced and do not have the PP, that you need to pay the up-front lease fee along with the 2 year commitment and not just pay for shipping anymore. Supposedly, this policy changed late last year.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> So you are saying I can buy the HR23 that you haver listed on your website for the price you list and Directv will flag as owned?


He's saying that, but it appears he would be incorrect in doing so. The receivers being sold on that website should, in fact, be leased receivers.

- Merg


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

The following is copied from his website:



> "DIRECTV® requires a 24 month commitment from new subscribers and all leased equipment must be returned to DIRECTV® if customer cancels service with DIRECTV®.
> 
> All Prices above are buy to own, not lease. Except for new subscriber who prefer to lease their equipment with a new contract."


So he is listing the leased receiver commitment on one line, and then directly underneath that he states the receivers are owned not leased. Seems a little shady to me.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Actually, regarding the last item there, we've been told that part of the policy has now changed. There have been reports that if you want an owned receiver replaced and do not have the PP, that you need to pay the up-front lease fee along with the 2 year commitment and not just pay for shipping anymore. Supposedly, this policy changed late last year.
> 
> - Merg


Last month I had to replace a failed H20-600 that was owned and I do not have the PP. I only paid the $19.95 shipping but was converted to leased. I did NOT get (and have verified this) a two year commitment extension.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

The Merg said:


> He's saying that, but it appears he would be incorrect in doing so. The receivers being sold on that website should, in fact, be leased receivers.
> 
> - Merg


Darn and here I was going to order a couple of them as backups


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Actually, regarding the last item there, we've been told that part of the policy has now changed. There have been reports that if you want an owned receiver replaced and do not have the PP, that you need to pay the up-front lease fee along with the 2 year commitment and not just pay for shipping anymore. Supposedly, this policy changed late last year.
> 
> - Merg


So in essence you are not replacing a bad unit you are adding a new unit with the normal lease fees and commitments. That policy change makes an even stronger argument for having the PP with owned equipment. As long as they don't start extending contracts with owned PP replacements.


----------



## IronHorse (May 13, 2010)

I'm a noob here... and I'm reading this thread and getting more confused. We have two (2) D*TV DVRs in the house now... a SD and a HD model. One is the H20 (SD) and the other was purchased the same time a few years ago. We may buy a HD LCD for our bedroom and wanted to buy another HD Receiver with DVR for that set soon. Are you saying that HD receivers with DVR are no longer available at retail outlets like BB? I have to swing down to our local store to see what is there.

Pardon the ignorance... but I see the "PP" mentioned and I'm not sure what that is? BTW, if we buy a HD/DVR can we activate it down the road or is there a 30 day window? Last dumb question... I think a friend of mine has an older HD/DVR receiver (maybe its a Mitsubishi?) and he dumped D*TV a couple of years ago and went with a crazy $200/month Comcast package. Anyway, I think he'd probably give me that unit along with his old card (useless), so could I add that to my system by calling D*TV and paying a fee to get a new card or whatever? Obviously I'd have to authorize my account to add another box too.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I strongly suspect that Best Buy is just draining their inventory of older stock, and will probably have the H24 and HR24 models in stock once they become more widely available. I really doubt that Best Buy will stop carrying receivers, and trust me here: the front-line Best Buy employees are the last people to believe about such things.

A few points:

- New receivers (other than the HR21 Pro) obtained from retailers are LEASED, not owned. You aren't "buying" them, you are just paying the retailer the up-front lease fee. DirecTV will always own that receiver. If you want to own a receiver, you just buy it directly from DirecTV.

- Older pre-DirecTV-brand HD receivers won't get any of the current HD, as they were only capable of MPEG2 decoding, and all current HD is MPEG4 encoded.

- You are supposed to activate your receiver within 30 days, yes, but no one will care if you don't, BUT it will be listed on your account and you'll still be financially responsible for it if not returned to DirecTV if/when you cancel.

- "PP" = the Protection Plan

- Activating any new leased receiver results in a 24-month minimum-programming commitment, with an ETF (early termination fee) of $20 x months remaining in the commitment, up to a max of $480. So if you plan to cancel soon, activating a leased receiver is a bad idea.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

IronHorse said:


> I'm a noob here... and I'm reading this thread and getting more confused. We have two (2) D*TV DVRs in the house now... a SD and a HD model. One is the H20 (SD) and the other was purchased the same time a few years ago. We may buy a HD LCD for our bedroom and wanted to buy another HD Receiver with DVR for that set soon. Are you saying that HD receivers with DVR are no longer available at retail outlets like BB? I have to swing down to our local store to see what is there.
> 
> Pardon the ignorance... but I see the "PP" mentioned and I'm not sure what that is? BTW, if we buy a HD/DVR can we activate it down the road or is there a 30 day window? Last dumb question... I think a friend of mine has an older HD/DVR receiver (maybe its a Mitsubishi?) and he dumped D*TV a couple of years ago and went with a crazy $200/month Comcast package. Anyway, I think he'd probably give me that unit along with his old card (useless), so could I add that to my system by calling D*TV and paying a fee to get a new card or whatever? Obviously I'd have to authorize my account to add another box too.


thought the H20 was a HD reciever.

You are not buying the units from the retail outlet, they are still leased, last time I looked it is a 30 day window to activate.

Sounds like the unit you are speaking of is a older Directivo unit, there are no longer capable of recieving the HD programming from Directv, just over the air

The PP is the Protection Plan, monthly reoccurring insurance poilicy that covers truck rolls, your antenna, cabling, units, etc.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

its official guys. Bestbuy nor Costco will continue to carry D* receivers, they will empty their remaining stock and that will be it... D* corporate is taking control of all their receiver distribution going forward.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Do you have a press release or any kind of documentation to back that claim up?

There sure seem to be a lot of internet retailers already selling the H24/HR24. I wouldn't think they could do that if D* wanted total control.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

Beerstalker said:


> There sure seem to be a lot of internet retailers already selling the H24/HR24. I wouldn't think they could do that if D* wanted total control.


As far as I know, online retailers will not be affected, only instore CE retailers (Bestbuy/Costco).

And I don't have a 'public' press release, no


----------

